# Psychisch welzijn > Antidepressiva >  OPS/Alcohol/Paroxetine

## ReneGs

Ik heb van af dat ik me kan herinneren een behoorlijke angststoornis. Pas een jaar geleden (ik ben nu 51 !!) luidde de diagnose OPS een ontwijkende persoonlijkheids stoornis. Vanaf jongs af aan heb ik die angst bestreden met overmatig alcoholgebruik met alle gevolgen van dien. Nu precies een jaar geleden schreef mijn huisarts in samenspraak met de psychiater mij 20 mg. paroxetine voor. Dit AD heeft een heel groot gedeelte van mn angst weggenomen. Ik ben nu een jaar alcoholvrij (!!) en functioneer prima. Geen straatvrees meer. Ik heb ook weinig bijwerkingen. Ik heb (eindelijk) oprecht plezier in mn leven. Er wordt vaak (en soms terecht) heel negatief gedaan over middelen als paroxetine. Maar ik ben er heel erg blij mee.

Rene

----------


## dotito

Hallo Rene,

Wat fijn te horen dat je nu geen straatvrees meer hebt,en dat de paroxetine(seroxat) zijn werk goed doet,zodat je zonder angst weer verder kan leven.En wat goed van je je al een jaar alcoholvrij bent proficiat!!!Ja zal allemaal wel niet zo makkelijk zijn geweest voor jou,maar ge ziet he waar een wil is is een weg.Ben echt blij voor jou,te lezen dat je terug plezier/geluk in je leven hebt gevonden.

Doe zo verder!!

Groetjes Do

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rene,

Fijn dat je een jaar alcoholvrij bent, weet waardoor je angststoornis komt en dat de Paroxetine helpt om het leven weer positief te zien en dat je de straat weer op kan!
Erg leuk om iets positiefs te lezen! 
Heb je naast de medicatie ook therapie of gesprekken (gehad) om met je angst om te leren gaan?
Hopelijk blijf je positief en plezier houden in je leven!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ReneGs

Do en Luuss,

Bedankt voor jullie reactie. Vanaf het moment dat ik paroxetine ben gaan gebruiken heb ik gesprekken met een psychiater. Ook dat heeft bijgedragen tot mijn herstel. Op dit moment zijn ook mijn kinderen hierbij betrokken. 
Paroxetine is geen wondermiddel, alleen dagelijks een pilletje slikken en voor de rest niets lijkt mij ( maar wie ben ik?) tamelijk zinloos. Ik hoor en lees vaak de klacht van AD gebruikers dat ze er mee willen stoppen omdat ze "zichzelf niet zijn". Dat zou best kunnen kloppen, ik ben sinds ik met paroxetine gestart ben mezelf ook niet. En daar ben ik nou juist zo blij mee.

groetjes,

Rene

----------


## dotito

Hallo Rene,

Blij te horen dat je je goed voelt met Paroxetine en geprekken en dat dat je leven terug wat zin geeft.Wel raar dat je sinds je gebruik u zelf niet meer bent,maar dat je je toch goed voelt.Dat is toch het voornaamste,zodat je weer verder kunt in u leven.Wens jou nog heel veel geluk toe!

Groetjes Do

----------


## ReneGs

Dag Do,

Ik zal even uitleggen wat ik bedoel, met mezelf zijn bedoel ik mezelf met mn angsten . Mn oude ik dus. Met alle narigheid die daarbij hoorde. Im dat opzicht is mn nieuwe ik niet zichzelf.

----------


## dotito

@Rene,

Aha..zo had je niet zo goed begrijpen,maar ben blij voor jou dat je je toch beter voelt :Wink:

----------


## ReneGs

Ik zal je ook zeggen dat ik me niet (zoals je vaak hoort) als een zombie voel.
De enige echte bijwerking die ik ervaar is dat mn libido behoorlijk gekelderd is. Maar dat nadeel accepteer ik omdat het niet (voor mij dan) opweegt tegen de voordelen. 

rene

----------


## dotito

Alé dat is toch wel positief he dat je je geen zombie voelt.Ik heb dat destijds ook eens geprobeerd Paroxetine, maar heb daar direkt moeten mee stoppen kreeg daar rare gedachten van,en werd daar effectief een zombie van.
Ja iedere mens is verschillend,en reageert totaal anders op medicatie.

groetjes Do

----------


## ReneGs

Het is zeker geen snoepgoed. Ik vindt het ook onbegrijpelijk dat sommige huisartsen het middel zo maar voorschrijven. Toen ik het kreeg van mijn huisarts moest ik de eerste weken twee keer per week bij hem op het spreekuur komen. Daarna heeft de psychiater het overgenomen.

----------


## sietske763

@rene, ik ben ook zo blij dat die med. bestaat....
voel me zonder med, verdrietig, leeg,eenzaam.......
en met......bijna de gelukkigste van de wereld, vooral omdat ik nog goed weet hoe het vroeger was.

----------


## ReneGs

Dat Sietske,
Ik ben heel blij voor je dat het bij jouw ook zo goed werkt.

rene

----------


## sietske763

dus rene, lekker blijven slikken!!
ik heb al ruim 18 jaar AD, heb verschillende succesvolle stoppogingen gedaan.
en maanden later uiteindelijk weer verdrietig enz.
dus ik stop nooit meer!!!

----------


## ReneGs

Ik stop ook niet, en heb daar geen enkele moeite mee.

----------


## sietske763

nee ik heb er ook geen moeite mee, toch kom je, ook hier, veel mensen tegen die zich goed voelen met AD en toch perse eraf willen, heb er veel meer en ben erg blij

----------


## ReneGs

Maar ik heb ook altijd gedacht ik wil geen medicijnen. Waarom ?? Bang om de controle te verliezen, niet willen accepteren. Helemaal zeker weten doe ik het niet. Feit is wel dat ik mijn depressies en angsten heb geaccepteerd als een mankement in mijn hersenen. De paroxetine heeft dat (mede) hersteld.

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rene,
Hoe gaat het inmiddels?
Heb je nog gesprekken met of zonder kids bij de psychiater?
Fijn te horen dat je geen zombie gevoel hebt en dat je geen last meer hebt van de angst/paniek  :Smile: 

Hallo Sietske,
Gelijk heb je, beter gelukkig zijn met meds dan ongelukkig zijn zonder meds  :Smile:

----------


## ReneGs

Dag Luus,

Het gaat prima. Inmiddels 15 maanden alcoholvrij. Ben inmiddels via een reintegratieburo 3 dagen in de week aan het werk. Bevalt heel goed. De gesprekken met de psychiater zijn verleden week afgerond. Het is bijna niet te geloven, maar ben zo goed als klachtenvrij. 

groet,

Rene

----------


## Agnes574

Heel erg goed nieuws Rene!!

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Rene,

Super dat je 15 maand alcoholvrij bent!
Goed dat je weer 3 dagen aan het weer bent via reintegratiebureau, langzaam opbouwen is wel zo slim em fijn dat het goed bevalt!
Fijn dat je zo goed als klachtenvrij bent!
Hopelijk kan je deze positieve spiraal vasthouden!
Hel veel succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ReneGs

Agnes en Luuss, dank je wel.

Rene

----------

